
Red Dead Redemption 2’s Pinkerton agents are at the center of a lawsuit - howard941
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/14/18182017/red-dead-redemption-2-pinkerton-lawsuit-take-two-interactive-trademark-infringement
======
golem14
Hmm... "The Valley of Fear" Sherlock Holmes Novel by Sir Conan Arthur Doyle
comes to mind ...

